

Startup Quote: Jim Breyer, partner, Accel Partners - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/6134608002

======
raychancc
Startup success is driven most by the product passion, quality, vision, team-
work and persistence of the founding team and the talent that the team
attracts.

\- Jim Breyer (@jimihendrixlive)

<http://startupquote.com/post/6134608002>

